# MaxSpect Ethereal



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For a RedSea Reefer 170 I will be installing in a clients office. I chose the MaxSpect Ethereal (Master unit) for the lighting system. The client wants SPS and the options of Radion G4 and AI 52, the Etheral was a the best balance of light spread, visual appearance, controllability and ease of use.

Pricepoint, for $649.99 it comes with mounting bracket and WiFi controller vs $1200 for the Radion, mounting arm and ReefLink.

*MaxSpect Light*



*MaxSpect ICV6 App* on Android "SMRT"phone
Connecting through the home WiFi network and connecting the lights was pretty straight forward and probably the easiest I have set-up of all the "wireless connectivity" LED lighting units. We'll see on my clients iPhone.



*Photoperiod Editor*:
Very straight forward and again, one of the simplest to use.



Had the light straddled between the the couch and foot stool while I tinkered&#8230; 2 of the LED clusters burned a hole in the cover&#8230;I'm in the doghouse BIGTIME!



More pics of the wee build in a few weeks.


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

Flip the cushion


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

Sofa slipcovers are all the rage in the Martha Stewart universe


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I have the Maxspect Razor 420R 320w and have been satisfied with it, but a fixture with cloud control would be nice. How many time "points" does this let you program? The Razor only has 6, and it's only 2 channels (white and Blue) to program.

I know there's a wifi upgrade for the Razor, but it's aftermarket so I'm not sure I want to Frankenstein my $1000+ light.

I'd also be interested to learn more about the recent light they announced, similar to the Razor but with adjustable blades.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I flipped the cover as the cushion has a half bullnose contour...still, the wife rightly so is upset as the kids, the dog and I wreck the place 

Re: MaxSpect Ethereal app, it allows 10 or 12 points and no disco effect on the substrate. Some ppl find it annoying, some not. WiFi vs Cloud, I prefer cloud for doing this as a profession as I can adjust off site vs having to go on site for adjustments. Set up is the same having to access the WiFi network.


----------

